# The leakages are back...



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

After her suspected UTI about 4 weeks ago, Tilly's leakages totally cleared up, but over the last 2 days they have returned!!

She had 2 yesterday and 2 again today. Always when she is lying down or sleeping. She always pees a lot on her walks, but not excessively at home, and the leakages can come at any time. Sometimes 30 minutes after a walk, sometimes 2 hours after.

I've been doing some research online (dangerous - I know!) and I'm fairly certain it's hormone related incontinence.

There's more info on this website - it sounds just like what she has
http://www.petmd.com/blogs/fullyvet...ormone-related-urinary-incontinence-dogs-6604

Does anyone have any experience of this? I just want her better =(


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Make that 3 accidents today =( just had to pop her in the shower as she woke up to move position and had a really wet back leg. Poor Tilly =(


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor Tilly, she looks beautiful, but a little bit sad  xx
Does the (dangerous) net say there is any relief / cure??


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh poor Tilly, she looks beautiful, but a little bit sad  xx
> Does the (dangerous) net say there is any relief / cure??


Yeah there are a couple of options, mainly involving estrogen. The good thing is this she would probably one need to take one tablet every 5 days or so, the bad thing is that she would have to be on them forever  

Don't worry, she's not too sad in the picture. She was staring at...... Any guesses?!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Poor Tilly. Hope it's something that can be sorted out. The internet is dangerous but also useful!

On a side note, her colouring is lovely


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Tilly and you I hope the vet will be able to sort it out quickly. I'm sure in the mean time a stone or two will cheer her up


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Yeah there are a couple of options, mainly involving estrogen. The good thing is this she would probably one need to take one tablet every 5 days or so, the bad thing is that she would have to be on them forever
> 
> Don't worry, she's not too sad in the picture. She was staring at...... Any guesses?!


Your bump? A ball? A biscuit? Ice cream?? I give up!!?? X
A stone?????


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Of course it was a stone - is there anything else in the garden worth staring at?? 

Theres a sneaky one by her back foot too  

I will put some more pictures on tomorrow of her rainbow-coloured coat grove. I know I'm biased, but I think she looks beautiful <3


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tilly is so cute in that picture Sorry to hear that this is happening again. My sisters dog Tess has this problem and they have no clue why but she is 8 years old and a rescue so they are not sure if she was spayed young or not. She will be sleeping and then my sister notices she has pee'd. She goes out regularly and it happens a few times a week and then nothing. Did they do x-rays or an ultrasound on her? Molly had her stone episode but she didn't have incontinence problems when she had it but did have 2 accidents in the house.

Poor her I hope you figure out what it is. She's very young to have this happen. And she was spayed at the normal age! Hope you figure out what is wrong!:hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

O poor Tilly! So is it another Vet visit for her??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck today Lottie, it's good to go in armed with a suggestion though, it might save time and money. Poor Tilly (at least she's happy enough to retain her stone fascination!). Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Tilly - and you...
I hope that the vet trip goes well.
x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We managed to get into the vets nice and early, armed with another tupperware box of wee. The vet agreed that it didn't sound like a water infection as Tilly has no symptoms other than the accidents - although there was a small amount of protein present, which could indicate a slight infection.

We have been sent home with anti-biotics (incase there is any infection) and some liquid medication to tighten up Tilly's sphincter muscles. We're going back in a week to check on progress and for Tilly to have a scan on her bladder, although the vet said it felt perfect (small and soft).

The good news is that because Tilly is so young, if it is a muscular issue, she can have a procedure whereby they use a few sutures internally to tighten up the urethra. The vet said that, at her age, this is preferable to a lifetime of medication and I'm inclined to agree!

So we're back on the cheese for the tablets and a tiny splash of milk for the liquid medication. What a good girl taking all her medicine so easily....!

Thank you all for caring


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds good.
Will the scan on her bladder rule out any stones - bladder ones, rather than Tilly's precious garden stones  ?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Sounds good.
> Will the scan on her bladder rule out any stones - bladder ones, rather than Tilly's precious garden stones  ?


Yep, I think that's the main reason the vet wants to do it. She said its unlikely to be stones, because you can often feel them, or at least feel some degree of abnormality, through external examination - but she would like to rule it out.

I'm sure if anyone investigated her mouth, they would find at least one stone permanently between Tilly's teeth!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope the antibiotics do the job and no further treatment is necessary


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

At least you have a plan to work on!!

Hopefully she will recover soon and will be able to pick up even more stones!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor beautiful Tilly......and you! How old was Tilly when she was spayed?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Really hope that Tilly gets a resolution soon. Lack of oestrogen can cause weakening of the pelvic floor which contributes to urinary incontinence. Poor Tilly


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Poor beautiful Tilly......and you! How old was Tilly when she was spayed?


She was 7 and a half months, so not excessively young. My vet advised anytime from 6 months, so that's what we went with.

No accidents yet today, but they tend to happen in the evenings, so we shall cross our fingers and paws and see how we get on! 

X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope she mends well and no invasive procedures needed!! Have they checked for diabetes also?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

There seems to be a huge difference of opinion as to the vet advice on the age to spay. I'm going with 3 months after the first season, which is October for Phoebe. She will be 11 months old. I may even hold off until her second season. Just to be sure that she has reaped the benefit of all her growth hormones etc. 

I hope Tilly's problems are soon sorted and that they are easily rectified. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving Tilly & hoping a solution / remedy is sorted soon xx


----------

